
Americans’ living standards are at an all-time high. Here’s proof - howard941
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/americans-living-standards-are-at-an-all-time-high-heres-proof-2019-05-02
======
blacksqr
Googling "Stiglitz income stagnation" leads me to the following article:

[https://www.project-syndicate.org/onpoint/the-economy-we-
nee...](https://www.project-syndicate.org/onpoint/the-economy-we-need-by-
joseph-e-stiglitz-2019-05)

which contains the following sentence: "And for those in the bottom 90% of the
income distribution, real (inflation-adjusted) wages have stagnated: the
income of a typical male worker today is around where it was 40 years ago."

That sentence includes a link to the following article:

[https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/08/07/for-most-
us...](https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/08/07/for-most-us-workers-
real-wages-have-barely-budged-for-decades/)

which includes a chart sourced from the U.S. Bureau of Labor and Statistics,
showing average hourly wages, adjusted for inflation, going from $20.27 to
$22.65 from 1964 to present.

